# Опухоль крыла подвздошной кости справа



## Tanya35 (28 Авг 2013)

Добрый день, делала компьютерную томографию:в крыле подвздошной кости отмечается объемное образование 2,5 *1,6 см кистозной структуры, с зоной остеосклероза по периферии, с КТ-признаками доброкачественного генеза . Что это может быть и как обследоваться дальше?


----------



## Ника 1976 (31 Мар 2017)

@Tanya35, Татьяна, здравствуйте, напишите, пожалуйста, обследовались ли вы дальше и как результаты?


----------



## Tanya35 (18 Сен 2017)

Ника, нет, не обследовалась, но сейчас собираюсь, беспокоят боли в тазу справа

@Ника 1976, боли появились, собираюсь обследоваться


----------

